# The 750-841 has a new Target-ID.



## PaladurSPS (10 März 2015)

Hallo,

kann mir vielleicht einer bei dieser Meldung auf die Sprünge helfen.



> *The 750-841 has a new Target-ID.
> 
> With firmware 13 of the 750-841 it was necessary to create a new CoDeSys-Target-ID.
> In existing projects it is possible to change the target in the folder Resources under the item Targetsettings. The new target will be part of the version 2.3.8.5 of WAGO-IO-PRO CAA. It is also available via the WAGO support. For compatibility reasons it is possible to change the target ID in the 750-841 to versions before 12. This is possible on the page PLC in the web-based management.*



Auf der CPU ist die Firmware 02.15.04 (17) drauf und die HW ist die 10. Ist die 19 zur Zeit die Aktuelle FW Version?

Gruß Eddi


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (11 März 2015)

Hallo PaladurSPS,

ab der Firmware Version 12 hat sich die Target-ID des Controllers auf Grund neuer Hardware geändert. In diesem Zusammenhang soll der Info Text den Benutzer darauf hinweisen, dass wenn ein altes Projekt (in den Zielsystemeinstellungen ist nur ein Eintrag für den 750-841 vorhanden) auf einer neuen Hardware übertragen werden soll, der Haken im WBM
„*Use alternative Target ID“ *gesetzt werden muss*.*
Du kannst dazu auch im folgenden Link zum Handbuch auf der Seite 144 die passende Erklärung finden.
http://www.wago.de/suche/index.jsp?...dium=forum&utm_content=sps-forum&utm_term=MAN 

Die aktuelle Firmware des 750-841 ist die FW 21. In diesem Zusammenhang solltest Du in deiner CoDeSys zwei Einträge für den 750-841 finden (…- FW 11) bzw. (FW 12-…) und den letzteren auswählen.


----------



## PaladurSPS (11 März 2015)

Hallo,

wie immer eine schnelle und verständliche Antwort. Danke!

Eine kurze Frage zu der FW Version. Zum Einsatz einer WAGO 750-841 mit *WAGO-WebVisu-App, *ist die Voraussetzung 

eine "SW:20 HW:11 FWL:02". Ist in diesem Fall die HW:10 vom Einsatz der WebVisu App ausgeschlossen?

Gruß Eddi


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (12 März 2015)

Hallo PaladurSPS,


auch mit FW-Version (19) und der HW-Version (09) ist bei dem 750-841 die WAGO-WebVisu-App funktional. Grundsätzlich kann jedoch in Bezug auf die unterstützen "WAGO-Steuerungen"  im folgenden Link

http://www.wago.de/produkte/produkt...dium=forum&utm_content=sps-forum&utm_term=PRO 

keine Garantie auf Abwärtskompatibilität gegeben werden.


----------

